# A rolling fistfight at the Giro with 3km to go…



## DonDenver (May 30, 2007)

…is the timing with Hockey playoffs fugg’n with these guy’s heads?


----------



## tober1 (Feb 6, 2009)

How crazy was that eh? I think it's b/c Evans doesn't like being touched  

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FikzgWE3t0A


----------



## godot (Feb 3, 2004)

it's been a strange race this year


----------



## harlond (May 30, 2005)

Certainly Cadel has to be stressed by the dismal performance of his team. I feel bad for him to be left so alone on a freaking flat stage.


----------



## coop (Jun 8, 2008)

Well at least the Giro boss can quit moaning about the Tour of California, an Italian finally won!!


----------



## jd3 (Oct 8, 2004)

This Giro has been fun to watch. Every time you think it's just another stage, something goes haywire.


----------



## rydbyk (Feb 17, 2010)

anyone have a link to the fight...gotta see this one!


----------



## DonDenver (May 30, 2007)

*What's next?*



jd3 said:


> This Giro has been fun to watch. Every time you think it's just another stage, something goes haywire.


It really has been so…and I think there are some interesting dynamics outside of the weather and tough course at the Giro. The bailout of key riders at midway along with the already split of teams with ToC and now the Flodis emails certainly amps things up. And you can’t tell me that many did not know that Flodis was about ready to drop the nuclear words on mates. They’re all twitchy.

One thing for sure; I’m 6’3 195 and can hold my own…but Cadel, who has been calmer of late, would sure as hell get me to run the other way if fired up…and boy was he so today. He wacked some other team rider prior to his Rocky Balboa imitation near the end.

[I don't have the link but it will be all over the net soon...]


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

cant wait to watch this when i get home!

the giro just keeps getting better!


----------



## nayr497 (Nov 8, 2008)

I saw it live. Pretty ridiculous. I still can't tell who "threw" the first punch. More like slaps and whacks. From what I can tell Cadel thought the Lampre dude wasn't holding his line. It did look like the rider kept on jumping in front as Cadel tried to pass.

I think the last thing Cadel did was an attempt to knock the shades off the guys face.


----------



## evs (Feb 18, 2004)

*Watch it in SLOWMO. Cadel-Don't touch my lion....*

that youtube vid above from tober1 after the race is hilarious. HHAHAHA if you watch it in slow mo at 17 sec. one big hand comes out and rubs the top of the lions head and Cadel freaks and tries to b*&ch slap his wrist with his big jaw sticking out. I was seriously LOL, tears came to my eyes. They must be getting fried out there.


----------



## Christoph (Jul 10, 2009)

Yeah, I saw it live too. Yes, the first guy wasn't holding his line. Cadel was patient with it at first, then the guy drifted over even more. Cadel hit him, not too hard, just to let him know. I didn't think it was too aggressive or anything.

As for the bigger fight, the camera wasn't on them when it started, so who knows what kicked that off. I was thinking, "What is this? The Hell of the West?" I thought it was funny. It made for great t.v. The Giro has been GREAT this year.


----------



## sokudo (Dec 22, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c7PkslIhvRI


----------



## rydbyk (Feb 17, 2010)

rolling....as in on a bicycle..ha. got it. i pictured an off the bike team brawl..."rolling" from group to group..like a bench clearing brawl in baseball..haha. i was thinking...wow...that is insane!! not so bad in reality when i watched the video..

thanks.


----------



## rubbersoul (Mar 1, 2010)

whoa, those skinny pro cyclists are tough....not! LOL


----------



## robbyracer (May 30, 2007)

Wow tough sport... 

First you have to ride a demanding stage then get in a slap fight 3k from the finish?


----------



## Asiago (Jan 28, 2004)

It seems to me the Katusha rider takes the side of the Lampre guy there at the end...


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

Asiago said:


> It seems to me the Katusha rider takes the side of the Lampre guy there at the end...


He probably just didn't want them to cause a crash...


----------



## gh1 (Jun 7, 2008)

It started earlier with a Katusha rider. He was basically cutting evans off, trying to prevent him from trying to make it up to the break.


----------



## bikeguy0 (Sep 23, 2007)

gh1 said:


> It started earlier with a Katusha rider. He was basically cutting evans off, trying to prevent him from trying to make it up to the break.


Yep, Katusha rider was on the front, Evans second wheel. The guy drifted all the way to the left hand side of the road passed the white "shoulder" line of the road cutting Evans off so he couldn't chase. It was totally blatant. Not sure what happened to cause the second fight.


----------



## cheddarlove (Oct 17, 2005)

:thumbsup: Good times!! It's been a great season so far!


----------



## dougydee (Feb 15, 2005)

Everyday something new happens. Maybe this could be the start of a new sport. 200km cycle with a 3 minute boxing round every 20km.


----------



## Kaleo (Jun 15, 2008)

The second incident with the Lampre rider, looked like he was grabbing Cadel's jersey to slow him down, and Cadel was slapping his hand. If you ask me that rider should be DQed it looked pretty blatant to me, and for that rider to grabbing the World Champ?? na I don't think so, if it were my team I would be protesting pretty hard.


----------



## Ranilus (Feb 26, 2010)

Or it could be like hockey except instead of skates, you ride bikes.


----------



## yurl (Mar 31, 2010)

Kaleo said:


> The second incident withe Lampre rider, looked like he was grabbing Cadel's jersey to slow him down, and Cadel was slapping his hand. If you ask me that rider should be DQed ti looked pretty blatant to me, and for that rider to grabbing the World Champ?? na I don't think so, if it were my team I be protesting pretty hard.


I was watching the Italian coverage live and my Italian is too basic to understand what exactly was going on. maybe it was Cadel's former Lotto team mates given him their usual support.


----------



## kiwisimon (Oct 30, 2002)

yurl said:


> maybe it was Cadel's former Lotto team mates given him their usual support.


Nice one! Poor Cadel seems like he needs to form a team of Aussies around him.


----------



## Iwannapodiumgirl (Jun 26, 2002)

sokudo said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c7PkslIhvRI


how do the pro's ride backwards like that? whenever i pedal backwards i just spin!

from cadel webpage, looks like he frustrated he missed the break, his team couldn't help him out and other riders were slowing the chase
http://www.cadelevans.com.au/cadelsdiary.aspx


----------



## bruce_wayne (Apr 30, 2010)

So if you don't have your team around you, then evrybody can take free shots at you?...
Ah hah, where's your team, world champ? You're all alone, you got no protection, you're weak and vulnerable...we're gonna knock you around
Is Cadel's real problem that he ain't got no teammates to ride with em?


----------

